# Whats the world coming to?



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Work order received today.. "Please go to property and remove one bar of soap left on top shower ledge by previous contractor".. Really? :wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

Lol then they'll back charge that guy for some nonsense like that .. I once got sent to remove a 4inch garden snake that an inspector had reported a dead snake in the basement.. I was totally confused as to why he didnt jus toss it outside


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Our first dose of reality to the preservation world was about 10 years ago. Had to return to a property and remove a q tip from behind the toilet.


----------



## Barefoot (Oct 10, 2012)

We had one with AMS a yr ago...got 40.00 plus a 40.00 trip charge to go remove a 12 oz. plastic Dr Pepper bottle the realtor took a photo of in the yard. 

Why couldn't he just pick it up??


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

go to property close rear door reported open yup been there 25 times at least last year QC moron reports second floor window open upon internal inspection of property please secure nod your head get in the truck and go close the door One of my boys leaves the door open i plant my boot in his butt usually only takes one time


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Had one yesterday,
 ***INSPECTION HAS REPORTED THE MANDOOR OF THE GARAGE IS OPEN. PLEASE
 CLOSE THE DOOR AND SECURE THE PROPERTY. THANK YOU***

That is all it was. Man door was open about a foot. Why the inspector wouldn't just pull it shut is beyond me. There were 0 issues with the door.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Had one yesterday,
> ***INSPECTION HAS REPORTED THE MANDOOR OF THE GARAGE IS OPEN. PLEASE
> CLOSE THE DOOR AND SECURE THE PROPERTY. THANK YOU***
> 
> That is all it was. Man door was open about a foot. Why the inspector wouldn't just pull it shut is beyond me. There were 0 issues with the door.


I think the 5 brother inspector that works in my area is a (!!!) well you know! get work order that they couldn`t get door or lock box open! go to property and open lock box or door first try! who knows!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Had one 6 weeks ago: "inspector reports property is unsecure, front door is open."

Property is 100 miles away in an area I have no vendor coverage in. Dispatched a local vendor who reported door was shut AND property is obviously occupied. 

I don't know if that particular inspector gets 3 or 5 dollars per inspection, but either way he's overpaid.


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have had several work orders that do not make any sense. I had one that said to return to property because inspector states "no lock box and incorrect key code on front door" the only problem with that is we do not secure front doors unless its a final secure. The guy didnt even walk to the back of the house to the "secondary" door. 

Had another one where the work order said to return to property because the inspector stated that the securing notice had slid down and was about to fall off the window. That one was dang near 100 miles round trip for a trip charge. 

I have also had the ones to go back at my cost to remove a q- tip or soda bottle or a new rolled up news paper inthe front yard. Fas inspectors are the worst although none of my properties failed inspection I was sent to correct the previous contractors work. Things like blind hardware, nails, missing light bulb, dust on the w/h, dust on the door sills, etc 

I was taught that if it was attahed then you bid to remove it. Not so with fas, they want book shelves removed and the tracks. I asked if i could remove the appilances also because they were just plugged in. They didnt get a kick out of that.

Pure stupid


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

dac1204 said:


> I have had several work orders that do not make any sense. I had one that said to return to property because inspector states "no lock box and incorrect key code on front door" the only problem with that is we do not secure front doors unless its a final secure. The guy didnt even walk to the back of the house to the "secondary" door.



In his defense would you have walked around back for a $3 inspection? :whistling2:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> In his defense would you have walked around back for a $3 inspection? :whistling2:


If I agreed to do the inspection, the pay would not dictate the scope of work, the client would.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> If I agreed to do the inspection, the pay would not dictate the scope of work, the client would.


Exactly the way I feel. If I accept the job, I do the job. The pay level doesn't matter. 

Ditch diggers making minimum wage don't get to say "Oh, that's just too much ditch for what you're paying me." They can dig the ditch I want, or go find another job.

Now, that said, there comes a point when the task master gets out of line. I hired on to dig the ditch, not line the botton with gravel, put in the sewer pipe, and cover it back up...all for the same hours I dug the ditch.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> In his defense would you have walked around back for a $3 inspection? :whistling2:



If you sign up for $3 inspections you should do your best to do the job right. If you know it's not worth it why take the job???


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

nurumkin said:


> In his defense would you have walked around back for a $3 inspection? :whistling2:


Well heres the thing. He could not have done aproper inspection with only front photos so yes i would have walked back. 

If he needed to gain access then he was doing an interior inspection which paid more then $3. I think it was an easy way to get a trip charge out of it and not have do the full job. I wouldnt put it past them to actually do the whole inspection and the take an extra set of photos to turn showing no lock box that way when they get the order back they can send in the corect set.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

The call back I love are the QC inspections 20 days after the initials are completed and the area has had winds of 30+mph for three weeks and they ding you for leaves in the yard....your photos clearly show a clean yard....


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have had the ones where the lockbox and locks don't work. Yup Drive out and the inspector was trying the front door. Then they were stupid enough to message me about why the rear door was changed. Duh read the work order.
Had another that the inspector insisted the house was vacant. Finally on the third trip of arguing I got a photo of the dog running in the back yard. Occupied


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> The call back I love are the QC inspections 20 days after the initials are completed and the area has had winds of 30+mph for three weeks and they ding you for leaves in the yard....your photos clearly show a clean yard....


I fight about leaves constantly. I was told that if I had been removing four bags of leaves at each visit then nobody in QC would have said anything about all the leaves in the photos and questioned why I bid to remove them. 

I pointed out that if the initial services vendor had removed the leaves like he was paid to do then there would be no leaves in the picture for the QC department to complain about. 

And then it is on...

I refuse to remove them without being paid for it and they say they are freshly fallen leaves. 

I send in pictures of trees with all green leaves to prove they are not shedding leaves. 

They say they have pics showing the initials vendor removing leaves. 

I agree with them that he pics do show them removing leaves but there are no pics from that vendor showing leaves in the areas I show leaves to be. 

Then we both agree that the vendor did a fine job on the areas they took pictures of but that they obviously did not take pictures of all the areas on the property. 

Then I get paid to remove the remaining leaves.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

There have also been times when there are 3 lockboxes on site; on a front door, on the guardrail, on the rear door, etc. Find the correct one with the magic code and you can have the key.


----------

